# March 13' Official MOTM Vote Thread



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Voted


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted. Let's get more votes in. Once again it's a tough month.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Voted! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Only 16 votes? Come on guys! We have a 3-way tie here. Let's break it up a bit!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

What a race! haha.

My vote's been in.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow what a great MOTM March is being... Come on guys, don't make me lobby this.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

For me it was really close between 2 people to choose from but I gave the edge to the one that has had a bit more impact on my overall knowledge of my new Cruze.
Good luck to everyone.

:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Voted! Good Luck everyone!! :goodjob:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Need more votes guys


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Voted


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

voted.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

put in mine!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

More votes please.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Last day for voting


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ttt

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I was NOT expecting this, lol.


----------

